

Round 2 with HoloLens: A bright future ahead, a narrow field of view today - tgbrter
http://www.neowin.net/news/round-2-with-hololens-a-bright-future-ahead-a-narrow-field-of-view-today

======
soylentcola
Sounds like the earlier tech demos were running on more powerful hardware and
could handle a lot more modeling and display. Now that they're moving toward
getting it to work in something you might actually buy and use, it will have
more to do with optimization for lower-powered and lighter components.

Still, I can't help but be excited by this stuff. I said the same thing when I
got my Oculus dev unit: this is a lot like early portable and mobile
computing. There were tradeoffs necessary to get the first portable computers
to fit in a briefcase but now we've got ultrabooks. And I remember seeing
early smart phone prototypes that did a lot more on a breadboard than when
they were big, clunky Treos and PocketPCs at Radio Shack.

But things that can only be done in prototype or with less "wow!" in early
consumer products have a way of progressing pretty quickly once engineering
and software development races to catch up to demand and proof of concept.

